# My Cheap Home Theater



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

*My Cheap Home Theater System*

TV: Vizio 32" 1080P HDTV 
Gaming and Video Eqiupment: Sony 60GB Playstation 3 with HDMI connected. Much better graphics that way. duh...lol
Receiver: Insignia 500w 5.1-Ch. A/V 
Front Speakers: Cheap JVC's that are actually very clear. Very suprising for something this cheap.
Surround Speakers: Again something cheap that is clear for me. Can't remember the brand name. 
Subwoofer: 150W KLH 10" sub.

Sub, fronts, and surrounds will be replaced soon. 
Sub will be a Mach 5 IXL 18.2.2 with the Behringer EP2500 and Reckhorn B-1, front dutes will be handled by the Tritrix kit from Parts-Express; surrounds, and center channel will be the Vifa 2nd Recession Busters Kit. I would really like to get the SVS AS-EQ1 Sub EQ, but that is way to expensive for me to buy. Maybe I could win it lol. That would be awesome.

And, that's my eqiuptment...for now. My parents don't want me spending too much money on this, but music is my life, next to racing. Piano is my instrument through college. I may not like piano, but I can Scholarship in, so that's pretty cool and worth it for me. Going to start teaching piano soon to. Very good oportunity there, and good pay. 

Nothing special here, just enough for some listening to music. Nothing special commpared to some others equipment.

Thanks


----------

